# Retired Today



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Left at noon, came home & looked around -
So very much to do I took a nap.

So, how did you all handle this?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Like a bird released from a cage. 
No, I had lots of things to do around the place- I expanded my garden, got new fencing up, got into goats, volunteered at a park, etc.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I was retired at 7am at the end of my final graveyard shift I came home and went to my dark as a coffin room for a days rest as usual, took the family out for dinner to celebrate, got divorced soon after because she didn't want to be married anymore.

Over the next few months I achieved a balance of life on my schedule doing some gardening and worm farming and some paid consulting mixed in around my retirement funds maintenance to ensure required income to me for the next 30 to 40 years.

12 years later I am still tweaking the formula of my balance when needed and have slightly increased my social outlets also.

I still mostly live on the graveyard shift vampire schedule 25 years working nights acclimated me to but I still have the blood pressure and heart rate of a teenager so I guess that is okay.

Enjoy your new work as a retiree. Its a blast.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

First off - Congrats on joining the non-paid, working as we want, when we want, and how we want group of retirees........ 



Wolf mom said:


> ......... came home & looked around -
> So very much to do I took a nap.


Seems like you started out on the right foot. :thumb: After all, one has to be "well rested" to work on all the momumental tasks at hand.... Surely don't need to rush into anything without careful thought.  



> So, how did you all handle this?


Very well, thank you for asking. :cowboy: 
:hysterical:ound::hysterical:

In all seriousness though, had a large weight lifted from my shoulders as I left work for the last time and have never looked back. Other than not taking a few trips to places I thought I'd like to see retirement is everything I've ever wanted it to be...... besides I've only been working at this here retirement for 5+ years with many more years to go - I hope!!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well the first night was hectic as I was working with my brother and a friend to put together a temporary shelter for two goats I got as a retirment gift. We worked by moonlight and headlight but got it done.

Just thinking about it makes me tired, so I think I'll go take a mid-morning nap. Oh the bother.

But before I go, I'll tell you that you'll be busier than you have ever been. You will wonder (really) how you ever had time for a paying job.

Best wishes.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. Have fun. Keep growing. Stay involved. Congratulations! What repurposes for you life have you made? What do you want to do?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> So, how did you all handle this?


I sorta eased into retirement over a period of a couple of years. As my health got gradually worse I found myself being less and less productive at the office. Then I noticed I was taking more and more days off, and didnt go to work unless I had a specific reason to, and eventually just didnt go in anymore. I never did go in and clear out my desk even. I noticed the other day that the bank has taken the place over and has it up for sale. I reckon I can say I am retired now.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, I came home on Friday. Ex was in process of moving out. I told my DD that I didn't want to see a kid for a while, would let her know when ( Retired from teaching). I had just recovered from a heart attack, so I sat on the porch for a few days, went to town and filed for divorce, and came back to the porch. Sat on the porch for 2 weeks or so, thought about things, what was and what wasn't, Called DD said she could bring the grandkids up, and I got up and started clearing the weeds out of the garden.
Ed


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats, now you can do whatever you want to whenever you want too.


----------



## Sandysdream (Jan 14, 2013)

I find that I am so busy now. Busy doing what I like to do when I want. Haven't missed work at all and worked there for over 40 years.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Those commercials that play on tv of people sailing and skiing and traveling the world? They never had a real life, so they are searching for happiness.

As Ramblin Wreck said, don't know how I found time to go to work.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

the hardest thig I ever did was to retire but when I got that first pension check .the weight of the world came off my sholders . I had been at the high pressure job I didn't relize how much I was under .now a fish returned to water gardening raiseing livestock and gardens .I can understand the meaning of the old saying .I was breaking my back to give my butt a ride . now though i'm up with the chickens there is no alarm clock time clock ,deadlines or quoatas me n mother nature on the farm - welcome home.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Y'all who claim to be working harder in retirement ain't doing it right. The only time my retired life is harder is when it raining when I walk out to the mailbox to get my pension plan quarterly statement as I refuse to let my former employer force me to do it online.

I might get up about 8 to mow and weed a little or I might wake up turn off the alarm and go back to :zzz: since I have no stock trades pending and enough garden put back from last year to be able to get by until next year even if I don't buy some on sale can goods or put up whatever the compost pile area volunteers along with my regular garden.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

I am new to retirement too. I've not looked back though-that old job was sucking the life right out of me! My advice, don't tell anyone! For once they know you are home, they will call on you to help! Also, get up every morning early, get dressed-shoes and all. Have your coffee or whatever, look in on HT forum, and then do what you want! For me it's yard work, gardening, cooking, sewing, crocheting, family time, and whatever else I want to do. I love being at home-could stay here for a month without leaving! Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Took my watch off of my wrist and have never worn one since...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

DXH got retired and got depressed. I got depressed and got retired. LOL. It is not easy for everyone to make the adjustment. I have had some health issues since the first of the year that have kind of turned my life sideways...before that I was very happy to spend my days puttering around my house and yard.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Helena said:


> Took my watch off of my wrist and have never worn one since...


 I tossed the watch I wore to work into a creek on the drive home as I crossed the bridge spanning it for my last had to make that drive trip 12 years ago.


----------

